# Coastal Jungle Python Enclosure Size



## Wiggly1 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys i recently got a beautiful 3yr old coastal python in a 5x2x1 melamine enclosure whats the best size set up and is height better than length for coastals for climbing


----------



## pinefamily (May 17, 2017)

Height is better for coastals. 1200 (4ft) is a good height.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 17, 2017)

to give you an idea here is an enclosure we are working on for our ( currently 7' ) coastal

it is 4x4x2


----------



## pinefamily (May 17, 2017)

Is that background homemade or store bought Rick?


----------



## Wiggly1 (May 17, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## MzJen (May 17, 2017)

Quite a fan of the background


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 17, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Is that background homemade or store bought Rick?


Hey Darren,it's store bought mate;comes in 60x45 sections from Reptiles Direct.

This enclosure is basically a display case which is the first thing you see when you walk in the door.


----------



## SamJxn (May 18, 2017)

Jungle pythons do fine in no overly large enclosures if you tend to handle it often but just make sure it is able to move upwards and has a good hiding spot and a hot spot up there.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

